
What’s Next for Humanity: Automation, New Morality and a ‘Global Useless Class’ - joubert
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/19/world/europe/yuval-noah-harari-future-tech.html
======
sharemywin
“They don’t discriminate against your being because you’re Jewish or gay, but
because you’re you. And the worst thing is that it will be true. It sounds
funny, but it’s terrible.”

reminds me of the movie gattaca.

